# H&R Apiaries



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I orderd some queens for the 26th, Didnt they used to be called York bee co.?


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes I believe they were York.


----------

